# Live edge walnut slab table inlaid with epoxy



## Kelley Kirwan (May 5, 2017)

I am a total amatuer but I love woodworking! This is the project I have been working on for 3 months. My neighbor gave me this walnut slab that he cut from his tree 25 yrs ago. It had been sitting out in the elements for years and was infested with termites I actually thought it was too far gone but then I decided to give it a go. It was crudely cut with a chainsaw and all I had to work with was an old orbital sander and a little hand plane, took me months to sand it down. Well I finally finished it today.Filled the voids with epoxy mixed with crushed glass and glitter then went with 4 coats of shellac, all ths5s left now is a good waxing when the shellac cures!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice Table!!! How did you prep for indoor use??? how'd you prep/eliminate the termites???

It appears to be coffee table hieght BUT cameras and angles can trick the view.

I like the odd finds and builds!!!


----------



## Kelley Kirwan (May 5, 2017)

Thank you! I sealed the slab in airtight plastic and suffocated them. It is actually a little taller than a coffee table


----------



## Kelley Kirwan (May 5, 2017)

I am thinking maybe I should top coat the shellac with some Arm R Seal satin since it is a table (the shellac is de waxed) but then again it will be lightly used, no beverages allowed on it. I really like the way it looks with the shellac opinions please


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

very nice


----------



## steve185 (Jul 18, 2017)

I really like what you have done with that slab. \would you mind sharing the type of epoxy you used? 
Thanks
Steve


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I've always wanted to do something like that, Nice job there mate!


----------

